
One-Third of Sun-Like Stars Have Earth-Like Planets In Habitable Zone - evo_9
http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/arxiv/27198/
======
washedup
This is great. I have no doubt that there is life elsewhere in the Universe.
It just makes sense. Any thoughts? Am I overstating the probability of life?

